# USB automount

## Theasker

Hola, después de tiempo, he instalado gentoo en otra partición por problemas con nvidia-drivers y para probar nouveau y "hacer limpieza" pero a la hora de hacer el automontaje de dispositivos ... ¿cual es la mejor manera de hacerlo? ya no me acuerdo como lo hice la última vez, que hace ya años.

Gracias anticipadas

----------

## cameta

Si estas en KDE vez a sistem settings y removable devices. enable automatic mounting of removable media.

----------

## Theasker

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero mi idea era seguir como he tenido siempre xfce,pero gracias d todas formas. 

Gracias de todas formas. 

Un saludico

----------

## gringo

hace mucho que no uso xfce pero thunar creo que lo hace todo automágicamente siempre que el usuario este en el grupo plugdev.

tb. puedes mirar esto ->  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-938680-highlight-.html

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

Como siempre gracias Gringo  :Smile: 

Y ... ya que estamos y como siempre acepto sugerencias y al final es todo para aprender ... ¿qué es lo que usas tu ... cómo?

----------

## gringo

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Como siempre gracias Gringo 
> 
> Y ... ya que estamos y como siempre acepto sugerencias y al final es todo para aprender ... ¿qué es lo que usas tu ... cómo?

 

no tengo mucho que contarte : uso gnome desde hace 4 años mas o menos, monta todo automágicamente  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

Ya me lo plantee, pero me echa un poco para atras lo de systemd :/

----------

## gringo

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Ya me lo plantee, pero me echa un poco para atras lo de systemd :/

 

mas allá de politiqueos y egos, systemd funciona bien y no me ha dado mucho por saco.

Cuestión de probarlo, lo puedes instalar cuando lo quieras, no necesitas gnome para que funcione.

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

Pruebo en una partición, un sistema completo de Gentoo con Systemd para probar, ¿o qué?. 

Nunca he usado Systemd. 

Veo que hay que modificar muchos archivos de configuración y aun así puede que no funcione todo.

----------

## gringo

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Pruebo en una partición, un sistema completo de Gentoo con Systemd para probar, ¿o qué?. 
> 
> Nunca he usado Systemd. 
> 
> Veo que hay que modificar muchos archivos de configuración y aun así puede que no funcione todo.

 

hasta donde yo sé systemd y openrc pueden coexistir, con el parámetro del kernel init= puedes definir que init quieres que se cargue.

obviamente systemd no va a funcionar del todo hasta que no compiles el sistema con el perfil systemd activado pero para ver como va y que es lo que hace llega creo.

si no y si solo se trata de ver a systemd en acción y no quieres andar revolviendo tu instalación, instala fedora en una máquina virtual ( digo fedora porque viene con el ya de serie, debian en unstable creo que tb.)

saluetes

----------

## papu

a mi con kde plasma, los dispositivos(usb...)  no se me automontan, se detectan pero me piden siempre que meta root a menos que este en el fstab, no consigo saber que leches pasa  :Smile:  a ver si tendrá que ver con que uso openrc ( espero que no porque siempre lo he usado), aunque siempre me fue bien, anteriormente este aspecto alguna que otra vez me dió ya problemas pero ya ni recuerdo.

systemdb lo puse alguna vez y no me gusto el hecho de no poder editar a mano las cosas me resultaba molesto e incomodo, con openrc tengo mayor control sobre lo que hago, no sabía que se podían usar ambos y escoger, aunque usando paquetes inestables seguro me daría un montón de problemas y  como habéis dicho no sería un systemdb nativo.

----------

## cameta

Pon tu /etc/fstab y la salida del comando groups en el terminal

----------

## Theasker

```
/dev/sdb2       /mnt/datos1             ext4    noatime                 0 2

/dev/sdc1       /mnt/datos2             ext4    noatime                 0 2

/dev/sda1       /boot                   ext2    noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/sda2       none                    swap    sw                      0 0

/dev/sda14      /                       ext4    noatime                 0 1

/dev/sdb3               /tmp                    ext2    noatime                 0 1

/dev/sdb3               /var/tmp                ext2    noatime                 0 1

/dev/dvdrw/     /mnt/dvdrw/             auto    noauto,users,gid=100,umask=007  0 0

proc            /proc                   proc    defaults                0 0

```

```
theasker@TheaskerGentoo ~ $ groups

root wheel audio video games users docker vboxusers portage plugdev theasker
```

[/quote]

----------

## cameta

Mira en system settings-removable devices  de tu KDE.

PS

Francamente no entiendo porque tienes a tu usuario en los grupos root y portage.

----------

## Theasker

Unas pruebas que hice y no lo quité.

Llevo mucho tiempo usando xfce y me gusta mucho lo ligero que es.

Tengo pendiente probar gnome como me aconsejó Gringo, pero aun no he empezado.

Además desde que uso nouveau, ya que mi tarjeta nvidia es bastante vieja y tenía que enmascarar los nvidia-drivers para que funcionara y me estaba empezando a dar problemas de dependencias con xorg-server de otros paquetes que requerían, pues tengo constantes cuelgues del ordenador además de que cualquier cosa que hago en navegadores me consume muchísima CPU. Estoy buscando pero no se muy bien qué puede ser. Voy a probar con una nueva instalación y repasando bien la configuración del kernel.

----------

## cameta

Los cuelgues de ordenador se pueden deber a problemas de hardware.

----------

## At4ri

El tema es que si es muy viejo... vas a tener que meter mano

----------

## Theasker

Si mano no me importa meter, pero primero tengo que saber dónde tengo que meter mano.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> a mi con kde plasma, los dispositivos(usb...) no se me automontan

 

si no se montan solos ( y supongo que en kde será igual que en todos los demas entornos) hay un problema de permisos.

en gnome ( supongo que en kde tb.) juegan un papel importante hoy en día polkit y udisks. 

No hay algún apartado dentro de la configuración de kde sobre automontaje ?   

 *Quote:*   

> Tengo pendiente probar gnome como me aconsejó Gringo

 

si hay algún problema de permisos tendrás el mismo problema en gnome que en kde.

Cambiar de entorno grafico porque no te automonta los medios es ... raro.

 *Quote:*   

> Además desde que uso nouveau, ya que mi tarjeta nvidia es bastante vieja y tenía que enmascarar los nvidia-drivers para que funcionara y me estaba empezando a dar problemas de dependencias con xorg-server de otros paquetes que requerían, pues tengo constantes cuelgues del ordenador además de que cualquier cosa que hago en navegadores me consume muchísima CPU. Estoy buscando pero no se muy bien qué puede ser. Voy a probar con una nueva instalación y repasando bien la configuración del kernel.

 

vete descartando, usa un driver sin aceleración gráfica, prueba con otro kernel con una configuración mas básica, etc.

o simplmente coge la grafica, pinchala en otro equipo y hazle pruebas de rendimiento y estabilidad, asi sales de dudas de si es ese hardware o no.

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *papu wrote:*   

> a mi con kde plasma, los dispositivos(usb...)  no se me automontan, se detectan pero me piden siempre que meta root a menos que este en el fstab, no consigo saber que leches pasa  a ver si tendrá que ver con que uso openrc ( espero que no porque siempre lo he usado), aunque siempre me fue bien, anteriormente este aspecto alguna que otra vez me dió ya problemas pero ya ni recuerdo.
> 
> systemdb lo puse alguna vez y no me gusto el hecho de no poder editar a mano las cosas me resultaba molesto e incomodo, con openrc tengo mayor control sobre lo que hago, no sabía que se podían usar ambos y escoger, aunque usando paquetes inestables seguro me daría un montón de problemas y  como habéis dicho no sería un systemdb nativo.

 

esto es un misterio ahora puedo montarlos sin que me pida root , aunque parece ser quel notificador de dispositivos tampoco anda fino , y eso que sigo sin estar en el groupo plugdev lo cual indica que no es necesario.

el  problema en mi caso al usar kde 5 sera algo del polkit y udisk y pam o a saber que leches. Hace poco se me actualizo el frameworks o se arreglo solo.

----------

## At4ri

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   a mi con kde plasma, los dispositivos(usb...)  no se me automontan, se detectan pero me piden siempre que meta root a menos que este en el fstab, no consigo saber que leches pasa  a ver si tendrá que ver con que uso openrc ( espero que no porque siempre lo he usado), aunque siempre me fue bien, anteriormente este aspecto alguna que otra vez me dió ya problemas pero ya ni recuerdo.
> 
> systemdb lo puse alguna vez y no me gusto el hecho de no poder editar a mano las cosas me resultaba molesto e incomodo, con openrc tengo mayor control sobre lo que hago, no sabía que se podían usar ambos y escoger, aunque usando paquetes inestables seguro me daría un montón de problemas y  como habéis dicho no sería un systemdb nativo. 
> 
> esto es un misterio ahora puedo montarlos sin que me pida root , aunque parece ser quel notificador de dispositivos tampoco anda fino , y eso que sigo sin estar en el groupo plugdev lo cual indica que no es necesario.
> ...

 

seguramente tenes configurado de alguna manera especial polkit.

----------

## Theasker

El problema de cuelgues es que el ventilador de la tarjeta había dejado de funcionar por lo que la tarjeta se ponía a más de 100ºC. He hecho un "apaño" y le he puesto otro ventilador de otra gráfica vieja pero no va muy bien y se sigue calentando, aunque menos.

En cuanto al automontaje yo también he pensado que será cosa de permisos pero ... no se muy bien por donde mirar, a ver si busco alguna guía que lo explique bien.

----------

## YukiteruAmano

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Hola, después de tiempo, he instalado gentoo en otra partición por problemas con nvidia-drivers y para probar nouveau y "hacer limpieza" pero a la hora de hacer el automontaje de dispositivos ... ¿cual es la mejor manera de hacerlo? ya no me acuerdo como lo hice la última vez, que hace ya años.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas

 

Eso depende.

Gentoo en su profile desktop, viene con Consolekit y Policykit por defecto, estos te permiten manejar el automontaje de USB de forma transparente en DE como KDE, LXDE, Mate, Cinnamon, XFCE, sin tener que tocar nada ni hacer nada en especial, esto gracias a las USEs consolekit y policykit, con ellas cualquiera de los DE ya mencionados será capaz de hacer automontaje, la otra opción es usar systemd.

Ahora si eres de los que no les gusta usar los *kit y quieres usar algun WM con las minimas opciones, y aun asi poder usar el automontaje, te recomiendo usar udevil + spacefm, que funciona perfectamente, si te interesa experimentar y te llama la atencion, te dejo este enlace para que sepas el procedimiento.

En cualquier caso, si no quieres complicarte la vida, mejor solo elige el profile desktop, instala tu XFCE y ya esta.

----------

## YukiteruAmano

 *papu wrote:*   

> a mi con kde plasma, los dispositivos(usb...)  no se me automontan, se detectan pero me piden siempre que meta root a menos que este en el fstab, no consigo saber que leches pasa  a ver si tendrá que ver con que uso openrc ( espero que no porque siempre lo he usado), aunque siempre me fue bien, anteriormente este aspecto alguna que otra vez me dió ya problemas pero ya ni recuerdo.
> 
> systemdb lo puse alguna vez y no me gusto el hecho de no poder editar a mano las cosas me resultaba molesto e incomodo, con openrc tengo mayor control sobre lo que hago, no sabía que se podían usar ambos y escoger, aunque usando paquetes inestables seguro me daría un montón de problemas y  como habéis dicho no sería un systemdb nativo.

 

Si KDE no te automonta y usas OpenRC, vigila que tengas las USEs consolekit, policykit, udisks y upower activadas. KDE necesita de ellas para manejar toda la estructura de automontaje y demás servicios. Con eso, no es ni siquiera necesario agregar tu usuario a un grupo especifico, puesto que policykit se encarga de eso de forma transparente.

----------

## YukiteruAmano

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/sdb2       /mnt/datos1             ext4    noatime                 0 2
> 
> ...

 [/quote]

Dire dos cosas:

1.- Desastre de /etc/fstab que tienes, es más, hace tiempo que no se lo que es apuntar mi quemadora en /etc/fstab, el automounter del kernel se encarga de eso.

2.- Tu usuario diario tiene acceso al grupo root. Yo que tu, agarro esa maquina la formateo en bajo nivel y vuelvo a instalar de 0, teniendo siempre en mente, que mi usuario diario NUNCA debe tener acceso a root.

----------

## Theasker

Gracias YukiteruAmano, tomo nota.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Si aun se discute la pregunta incial, yo uso un sistema ligero con DWM, uso todo en la consola e emacs por lo que no instalo ningún explorador de archivos, la solución de automontaje más sencilla la encontré en sys-apps/uam que viene en portage.

Saludos.

----------

## brutico

Yo estoy igual con plasma 5 tengo dos particiones en ntfs y siempre me pide la contraseña root para montarlas.

Alguna idea para solucionarlo?

----------

## YukiteruAmano

 *brutico wrote:*   

> Yo estoy igual con plasma 5 tengo dos particiones en ntfs y siempre me pide la contraseña root para montarlas.
> 
> Alguna idea para solucionarlo?

 

Lo puedes solucionar modificando este archivo /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks2.policy, en el vas a cambiar el siguiente bloque:

```

  <action id="org.freedesktop.udisks2.filesystem-mount">

    <description>Mount a filesystem</description>

    <description xml:lang="es">Montar un sistema de archivos</description>

    <message>Authentication is required to mount the filesystem</message>

    <message xml:lang="es">Se requiere autenticación para montar el sistema de archivos</message>

    <defaults>

      <allow_any>auth_admin</allow_any>

      <allow_inactive>auth_admin</allow_inactive>

      <allow_active>yes</allow_active>

    </defaults>

  </action>

```

La opción 

```
<allow_any>auth_admin</allow_any>
```

Cámbiala por 

```
<allow_any>yes</allow_any>
```

Eso te permitirá montar sistemas de archivo sin necesidad de ser root.

----------

